# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  a day at brock wagner reptiles

## MATT FISHER REPTILES

I just had one of the best days at Brocks house. he took me out for a nice lunch then we went through all of his racks. he had some stuff i have only herd about and never even seen before.

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

here are some pics of some spiders that were hatching out


then the guns came out. some of them are full autos and some have silencers




[/IMG]


of course i had to take home a spider and put my name on a lesser. i will get pics of them up soon. 
brocks set ups and snakes are clean and verry healthy. i give his set up and bisnuess a A+ and would recomend any one do bisnuess with him. just make sure that you pay him on time. LOL  :Surprised:   :sploosh:

----------


## Nate

wow..part time herp hobbyist, part time hitman   :Surprised:  

Awesome pics man! thanks for sharing those.

----------


## jkobylka

awesome pics... I love that wild patterned pied.

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

Very cool shots!  Some very nice snakes indeed!  That first one is awesome.  Looks like it has a motley pattern going on; did he say what it is?  Also, what is that spider above the spider hatchling?  He's georgous.

----------


## Shirkin

What the heck, I don't see any AR-15's! Unacceptable!! Got a decent Class 3 collection though.

Nice pics  :Smile: 

Edited to add..Ha! I do see an AR in there, ok....you're forgivin.

----------


## NickMyers03

HOLY CRAP killer snakes and awesome guns look at that honey bee awww i think im in love now...say bye bye to my bank account!! dude looks like you and a great time, THAT honey bee is the shizzzz nit!

----------


## stangs13

I want to know how he got ahold of Fully autos, and silencers!! :Surprised:  Hope there arn't any lawenforcement fellas browsing the forum. Nice snakes and guns though! the pattern less snake is super nice!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

he has his federally certified to own them. the permits cost a ton.

----------


## stangs13

> he has his federally certified to own them. the permits cost a ton.


I imagine. I didn't think you could get permits for things that are illigal! Intresting.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Love the racks. Where are they from ??

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

You Whore matt!!! I can't wait to see em in person!!

----------


## Brock Wagner

Wow my collection and gun collection online that is crazy!  I guess I am going to have to post some pictures of my Champagne's now!  Matt is awesome and a great guy to hang out with.  It is great that we have so many of the same interests ie guns and snakes.  For the record I legally own each and every weapon in the photo's.  I used to be a gun dealer and I have a nice class 3 collection.  The black racks are animal plastics and the baby rack in the picture is Habitat Systems both out of IA.  Yes I have to admit I may be a tad spoiled!

There is one AR in the pictures he didn't get a good picture of it and it is actually a M16A1 that was made back in 83 that I got brand new a couple of years ago.  

Thanks
Brock :Wag of the finger:

----------


## stangs13

> There is one AR in the pictures he didn't get a good picture of it and it is actually a *M16A1* that was made back in 83 that I got brand new a couple of years ago.  
> 
> Thanks
> Brock


Smooth!! I like, I bet its a doosey( how do you spell this?) to get the Full autos, and silencers into a gun range!! :Surprised:

----------


## panthercz

Hmmm....those snakes, guns and snake room look kinda familiar, almost as if I've been there before...   :Wink:   I guess the cat is out of the bag on those Champagnes!  :eek: 

Brock is a class act and a great guy!  Glad to see you made the trip out there Matt!   :Cool:  

Oh and Brock, I'm getting a automatic clay trap thrower probably this week to use with my brother's Benelli and my Remington 870 Wingmaster if you ever want to shoot any clays.     :Smile:

----------


## Royal Tartan

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawesome collection there , waaaay cool ....and talk about a Home Security System ....WoW !!!

Looks like a great day out you had bud , food , snakes and guns ...cant be bad !

If i was there i reckon every sentance or Q would end in Sir !!!!! Wow !!!!!!!!

----------


## Shirkin

> Wow my collection and gun collection online that is crazy! I guess I am going to have to post some pictures of my Champagne's now! Matt is awesome and a great guy to hang out with. It is great that we have so many of the same interests ie guns and snakes. For the record I legally own each and every weapon in the photo's. I used to be a gun dealer and I have a nice class 3 collection. The black racks are animal plastics and the baby rack in the picture is Habitat Systems both out of IA. Yes I have to admit I may be a tad spoiled!
> 
> There is one AR in the pictures he didn't get a good picture of it and it is actually a M16A1 that was made back in 83 that I got brand new a couple of years ago. 
> 
> Thanks
> Brock


Yea I figured if you had Class 3 things that it wasn't an AR but an M16, couldn't see if it was an A1 or A2 from the pic.

And to everyone asking about legality, Class 3 (fullauto, silencers) aren't illegal, they just require a tax stamp ($200) + the price of the gun and a 6 month wait for approval.  The caveat is that you cannot purchase any full-auto manufactured after 86' the ones manufactered before then have a price premium (kinda like ball morphs  :Smile:  ) because of the relative rarity.

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

it was a awesome day. it is relly cool to have brock only about 1hour and 30 mins away.

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

> You Whore matt


wow now those are strong words. hahaah. i will bring you over next week to check out the spider in person.   :Rock on:

----------


## ladywhipple02

I'm sure what that first morph is? Anyone? It's gorgeous... and I want it!  :Wuv:

----------


## stangs13

> I'm sure what that first morph is? Anyone? It's gorgeous... and I want it!


The Champagne ball!!!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

WOW Brock has an amazing collection! I look foward to meeting him in Daytona and taking some of those beauties off his hands  :Very Happy:  

Whatta ya mean used to be a gun dealer! Holy  :cens0r:  :cens0r:  :cens0r:  :cens0r:  :cens0r: 
Don't mess with Brock, looks like a one man army  :Saber duel:

----------


## Kagez28

i have a bunch of snakes in the mail as we speak from Brock..... and what i see i made a great buy.  

"Snakes n' Guns"... that would make an interesting store in the local mall....

----------


## Emilio

Prop's on the pied wow man very nice.

----------


## mricyfire

Brock amazing animals...and what an arsenal you got there...talk about homeland defense.

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks for the comments on the arsenal I worked hard on that for several years.  My first love will always be weapons if you can't tell.  


Brock 
BrockWagnerReptiles.com :Saber duel:

----------


## Rocky

I met Brock last yr at daytona and he is cool as hell. Definetly will do biz with him in the future. 

Awesome stuff man.

----------


## AjBalls

> Thanks for the comments on the arsenal I worked hard on that for several years.  My first love will always be weapons if you can't tell.  
> 
> 
> Brock 
> BrockWagnerReptiles.com


What's the genetics behind that champagne ball?

----------


## Ginevive

Sweet! Nothing better than snakes and guns.

----------


## Ginevive

> "Snakes n' Guns"... that would make an interesting store in the local mall....


I would be shopping there every day  :Smile:

----------


## Alice

I've bought several phenomenal snakes from Brock.  All were healthy, parasite free, and eating like champs. He is a great guy to work with and will always take time from his busy schedule to talk snakes and answer questions!


Brock, awesome champaign!
 :Long tongue: 

BTW, that het clown female I bought from you pounds rats every week  :Very Happy:

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

not souprised to here that you have had good luck getting your snakes from him to eat. it was feeding day the day i was there and he fed a ton of snakes and i saw them all eat.

----------


## SGExotics

I guess the guns were a way of telling Matt... "Dont get any ideas"  :Smile:  lol
~Brandon

----------


## DillanSimpson

Whats his website and AMZING!!!!!! love the honey bee in there!

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> What's the genetics behind that champagne ball?


Its a base morph

----------


## ballpythonluvr

You have a very impressive collection of snakes and guns!

----------


## dreese88

Talk about dragging a post up from the depths of hell

----------


## Brock Wagner

Wow what a old post.  I forgot about this one!    The guns don't deter anyone I get attacked by amphibians all the time!

Brock

----------


## Boanerges

Well since it was dug up and my first time seeing this post: Awsome ball pythons and guns Brock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hud556

snakes and guns...... does it get any better?

----------


## rodentslayer

Hey Brock, 

Nice collection (guns and snakes).  If you wanna do some shooting on Saturday afternoon after Daytona, you're more than welcome to come along.  My buddy will be testing out his newly built FA AR-10 on a private 200acre range.  SWAT usually comes out and does alot of target shooting out there.  But we'll be shooting other things like .45's, AR15's, S&W 500, 44mag, 9's, ak 12gauge shotgun, 30-06, FN Herstal 5.7, etc.  Sometimes they bring the .50cal rifle and shoot an old car to pieces, but I dont think they're bringing it.  Ammo is pricey with that thing.

We'll be at the daytona show in the morning to noon and heading out to the range for the rest of the day.  Snakes N Guns in one day....I can't wait!

later
Jordan

----------


## panthercz

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

----------


## jglass38

> Holy thread resurrection Batman!


Seriously..This thread is two years old and thankfully the OP has turned into a magician and performed a disappearing trick.  :Surprised:

----------


## Brock Wagner

I can't go shooting sorry I have a table at the show.  With the snakes I have to stay with them.   Ammo is not a easy thing to get these days!

Brock

----------


## rodentslayer

Alright cool no prob.  Hey Winston showed me a pic of that mimosa that he got from you....that is a BADASS ball!!!!  Definately at the top of the list of must haves.

----------


## Maize411

Very nice pics! And I love the spiders and pied! :0) Definitely looks like ya had a good day :0)

----------


## envy_ld50

Brock you down for some muzzle loader hunting in December? I am going to head back to Nebraska again here towards the end of December for Christmas. Shoot me your email and ill send you some pics of the bucks my dad got last year one non typical and one big 8 pointer.

----------

